# Magic Lantern For Canon EOSR



## Scotland Photographer (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi, does anyone know if the Magic Lantern software is still in development or will be available any time soon for the EOSR? I used to use it on my 5D MKIII and would love to see it again for the EOSR.


----------



## rallison (Nov 22, 2021)

The following are the cameras currently supported by Magic Lantern. 5D Mark II, 5D Mark III, 6D, 7D, 50D, 60D, 500D/T1i, 550D/T2i, 600D/T3i, 650D/T4i, 700D/T5i, 1100D/T3, EOS M. Does not move. "The camera is dead...



Scotland Photographer said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the Magic Lantern software is still in development or will be available any time soon for the EOSR? I used to use it on my 5D MKIII and would love to see it again for the EOSR.


----------

